# Going to 3 Mile Bridge tomorrow



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

If all goes well, my friend and I will be there tomorrow about noon on the 3 Mile Bridge.

For the past several weeks I have been hanging into some really big fish.

Also been catching a lot of spanish and some big reds.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll try but doubt that I'll make it. I took an opportunity Wed. for a couple of hours but didn't see anybody catching anything except bait. Good luck if i don't make it.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

I hope you make it out there.


----------



## hsk3502 (May 17, 2012)

I'll try to make it out there as well.


----------

